# Sage Mode Naruto vs. Movie Doomsday



## Commander Shepard (Feb 23, 2009)

Battle happens in Metropolis.  Sage Mode has no time limit.


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2009)

It took a pile driver from the stratosphere to take Movie Doomsday out. Naruto got nothing on him.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 23, 2009)

No matter how you look at it Movie Doomsday was still being slugged around by Superman and coming back for more...and; it took a divebomb from space to kill the guy in the end. Naruto's got nothing he can do to win.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol Doomsday rapes.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 23, 2009)

Piledriver from the stratosphere>anything Naruto can do.

Doomsday wins.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 23, 2009)

I vote for Naruto because I feel sorry for him on account of the fact that he would get brutally raped by Doomsday.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 23, 2009)

Dommsday rapes Naruto and you feel sorry? I feel pity for him that he always loses.


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2009)

Any proof he could tank a Rasen Shuriken? 

cutting at the cellular level >>>> brute force


----------



## Tyler (Feb 23, 2009)

Paul the SK said:


> Any proof he could tank a Rasen Shuriken?
> 
> *cutting at the cellular level >>>> brute force*



Im going with this


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 23, 2009)

Any proof Rasenshuriken would even scratch Doomsday?

Doomsday, among other things, has tanked Superman's heat vision, been thrown through several skyscrapers and power lines, survived hitting a city power transformer, survived getting dropped from over 100 meters through a 10 story parking garage, stopped a tank shell with a punch, all in the same fight, and just kept coming, taking a hundred or so punches from Superman along the way.

And what has rasenshuriken done?


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Any proof Rasenshuriken would even scratch Doomsday?
> 
> Doomsday, among other things, has tanked Superman's heat vision, been thrown through several skyscrapers and power lines, survived hitting a city power transformer, survived getting dropped from over 100 meters through a 10 story parking garage, and stopped a tank shell with a punch, and just kept coming, takings a hundred or so punches from Superman along the way.
> 
> And what has rasenshuriken done?


Then why would you make this thread if you knew it was so one sided? Spite? Because its not funny.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 23, 2009)

I had just watched the movie and was bored.


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Yes it is.


Naruto has been getting raped since the OBD's creation. You have a stale sense of humor.

I bet you still laugh at Chuck Noris jokes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 23, 2009)

Just because something is old doesn't mean it isn't funny. And I detest Chuck Norris "jokes".


----------



## Monna (Feb 23, 2009)

Fair enough. I guess I'm just not one for beating a dead horse.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder if Tyler will return and stick up for Naruto.  According to him, no other verse can beat Bleach or Naruto.


----------



## Slim Debater Chen (Feb 24, 2009)

Naruto moves faster than Doomsday can react and shoves a Rasengan in his face.  GG Doomsday.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 24, 2009)

Slim Debater Chen said:


> Naruto moves faster than Doomsday can react and shoves a Rasengan in his face.  GG Doomsday.



In other words, you haven't watched the Doomsday movie, right?  If you did, you would actually know what it would take to kill him.

Naruto dies a horrible death.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 24, 2009)

Slim Debater Chen said:


> Naruto moves faster than Doomsday can react and shoves a Rasengan in his face.  GG Doomsday.



Doomsday intercepted a tank shell with a punch.  He's not being blitzed.  And Rasengan would just tickle Doomsday- he tanked Superman's heat vision to the face, which melted guns and cut through tanks.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Feb 24, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> A
> 
> And what has rasenshuriken done?



It turned someone who was tanking and blocking class 100 hits into dust. 

Even if it doesn't straight up dust Doomsday, it will almost certainly injure him enough that Naruto can easily finish the job. 

Naruto takes it comfortably.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok you need to see this.


----------



## Dexion (Feb 28, 2009)

^Here we go again. Doomsday and SM Naruto can tank around the same level of damage. Naruto has been thrown into mountain spikes, thrown giant city busting rhino's into the sky. If they both had a slapfest I'd say Naruto still wins since Rasen-shuriken does not do blunt physical damage as you can't seem to comprehend. It attacks every cell in your body and kills you like a poison. 

Sorry unless you can show me that doomsday does not have a cellular structure Naruto wins this easily.
If he doesn't Naruto could probably toss him into the atmosphere and he'd die upon re-entry. I'm sure he weighs alot less than giant rhinos.
SM: Naruto is alot stronger than you perceive him to be.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 1, 2009)

They can tank the same level of damage? That's about as stupid as someone in the Manga/Anime dome claiming Naruto was around Cyborg Superman's level. Doomsday literally survived atmospheric exit and re-entry with Supes having to dive-bomb his ass from all the way up there in order to finally stop him. There's no way possible that Naruto even survives the first part of that.

As for Rasenshuriken, if he stupidly tries to get that close, he's getting two bone spikes inserted into his brain in a rather nasty way.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 1, 2009)

Dexion said:


> ^Here we go again. Doomsday and SM Naruto can tank around the same level of damage. Naruto has been thrown into mountain spikes, thrown giant *city busting *rhino's into the sky. If they both had a slapfest I'd say Naruto still wins since Rasen-shuriken does not do blunt physical damage as you can't seem to comprehend. It attacks every cell in your body and kills you like a poison.
> 
> Sorry unless you can show me that doomsday *does not have a cellular structure* Naruto wins this easily.
> If he doesn't Naruto *could probably toss him into the atmosphere* and *he'd die upon re-entry*. I'm sure he weighs alot less than giant rhinos.
> SM: Naruto is alot stronger than you perceive him to be.


...Go back to the Konoha Library and stay there. Unsupported claims and no limits fallacies aren't wanted here.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 1, 2009)

Dexion said:


> ^Here we go again. Doomsday and SM Naruto can tank around the same level of damage.


No.





> Naruto has been thrown into mountain spikes,


So?





> thrown giant *city busting* rhino's into the sky.


I can't even begin to describe how wrong that is.





> If they both had a slapfest I'd say Naruto still wins since Rasen-shuriken does not do blunt physical damage as you can't seem to comprehend. It attacks every cell in your body and kills you like a poison.


So your saying it can kill any organic being despite their durability.


> Sorry unless you can show me that doomsday does not have a cellular structure Naruto wins this easily.


You want to try proving that.





> If he doesn't Naruto could probably toss him into the atmosphere


Which would do nothing. Thats if he dosen't get killed in close range.





> and *he'd die upon re-entry. *I'm sure he weighs alot less than giant rhinos.


Except he has survived re-entry. It took superman pile driving him into the ground on top of that to keep him down.


> SM: Naruto is alot stronger than you perceive him to be.


No. Your making him out to be way more powerful then he really is.


----------



## ∅ (Mar 1, 2009)

I think it's a pretty close match actually.

They're about equal in the strength category, with Naruto having the slight edge. A tank weights around 40 tons, the summoned Rhino if I'm not mistaken was calculated to be around 400 tons. Though Doomsday when through the city quite easily though, but then again concrete is easy to break.

Durability definitely goes to Doomsday, but I wouldn't be surprised if he could take a few hits from Doomsday.

Speed, Naruto. Doomsday didn't have any real speed feats in the movie.

I would give the win to Pein, due to the Shinra Tensei (which far extended the power of the pile drive). But I'll give this one to Doomsday.

As for the ionized atmosphere. The atmosphere doesn't completely destroy rock larger than 15 cubic meters (that's a 2,5 * 2,5 * 2,5 meter rock) if it has a starting velocity of around 10 km / second While the Rasenshuriken went through rocks like butter.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 1, 2009)

A said:


> I think it's a pretty close match actually.
> 
> They're about equal in the strength category, with Naruto having the slight edge. A tank weights around 40 tons, the summoned Rhino if I'm not mistaken was calculated to be around 400 tons. Though Doomsday when through the city quite easily though, but then again concrete is easy to break.


Yeah, because buildings are only made of concrete... 

Oh yeah, got to keep in mind the durability level of the guy he's freaking beating down on.


> Speed, Naruto. Doomsday didn't have any real speed feats in the movie.



...Who exactly was Doomsday keeping up with again in a certain movie?

Seriously, Doomsday dead on target punched a tank round. He's keeping up with Superman...


A said:


> As for the ionized atmosphere. The atmosphere doesn't completely destroy rock larger than 15 cubic meters (that's a 2,5 * 2,5 * 2,5 meter rock) if it has a starting velocity of around 10 km / second While the Rasenshuriken went through rocks like butter.


----------



## ∅ (Mar 1, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Yeah, because buildings are only made of concrete...


They most are, not that it matters, because I was referring to static strength. Not dynamic power.



neodragzero said:


> ...Who exactly was Doomsday keeping up with again in a certain movie?


Superman don't show any impressive reaction feats in this movie either. Just because he wears a red 'S' doesn't mean he can do things he didn't.



neodragzero said:


> Seriously, Doomsday dead on target punched a tank round. He's keeping up with Superman...


There were still nothing that couldn't be caught with the eye. And again, Superman had no impressive reaction feats other than dodging a kryptonite ray.

As for the five seconds interval. That would be, being knocked back, recover, get up on your feat and charge again.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 1, 2009)

A said:


> They most are, not that it matters, because I was referring to static strength. Not dynamic power.


...Buildings...in a major metropolitan area are only made of concrete? It remains that he's dealing damaging blows on a guy that later on comes out relatively okay from doing a drop that lays waste to city blocks.


> Superman don't show any impressive reaction feats in this movie either. Just because he wears a red 'S' doesn't mean he can do things he didn't.


He's still the guy that's faster than a bullet. He's still beyond the low level golden age limit that's still supersonic. He flew up, with Doomsday in tow, a ridiculous amount of mileage in short amount of time. Just stop it already.


> There were still nothing that couldn't be caught with the eye. And again, Superman had no impressive reaction feats other than dodging a kryptonite ray.
> 
> As for the five seconds interval. That would be, being knocked back, recover, get up on your feat and charge again.


In other words, you completely scoff at reacting to a tank blast, the atmospheric reentry drop feat being done in a ridiculous amount of time, and throw at me the "since we, the viewer, can see it, that means it's not that fast" fallacy.


----------



## ∅ (Mar 1, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. I think Doomsday would win, but not by blitzing.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Mar 1, 2009)

Who ever said he would win by blitzing?


----------



## Dexion (Mar 1, 2009)

Naruto's punch is stronger than that movie superman's by far. He killed one of the pains while he *missed* his face.

Link removed
Link removed

If Naruto's punch could have connected his head would have been blown off.
The same Pain that punched Jiraiya through walls of steel and concrete out of a sewer and took out his arm was smashed to pieces in one punch from Naruto. His blunt concussive force easily dwarfs that of Tsundade's that can make crators and punch through solid stone like she did in her fight with Orochimaru.

Doomsday can jump large distances (which Naruto can do as well) but thats it as far as maneuverability and speed. He's got no speed feats at all so landing a blow on Naruto isn't likely. Even though he could tank a few hits. Doomsday would definitely tank more I'm not denying that.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that I don't know SM: Naruto's max durability but stopping a huge rhino should have the same if not more force than a punch from Doomsday. Then again Naruto was never damaged in sage mode.

Naruto can also make clones that can just hurl Doomsday into outerspace, I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem since he hurled a giant rhino easily into the sky.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 1, 2009)

It takes a pile drive from a stratosphere to kill the damn guy and it took a rip off of the force and a black stick to beat Naruto. Doomsday rapes


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 1, 2009)

Dexion said:


> *Naruto's punch is stronger than that movie superman's by far. He killed one of the pains while he missed his face.
> *
> see top panel of this Naruto vs. Deidara fight
> see top panel of this Naruto vs. Deidara fight
> ...


The bold is more of a tech feat. There's no suggestion at all that the Pein body has anywhere near the durability that Doomsday has.

The second bold is a waste of time where you keep referring to a character's strength in affecting Jiraiya that isn't the same thing as showing its durability. While again, it doesn't really matter more when Doomsday still has better feats.


> Doomsday can jump large distances (which Naruto can do as well) but thats it as far as maneuverability and speed. *He's got no speed feats at all so landing a blow on Naruto isn't likely.* Even though he could tank a few hits. Doomsday would definitely tank more I'm not denying that.


He punched a tank round while it was in mid air. He was keeping up with a Superman that can fly into the upper atmosphere in a ridiculous amount of time.


> Naruto can also make clones that can just hurl Doomsday into outerspace, I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem since he hurled a giant rhino easily into the sky.



Please, take the fallacy somewhere else.


----------



## Orion (Mar 1, 2009)

He punched a mach 2+tank shell out of the air with no problem and was tearing through tanks with ease lol at naruto doing anything but getting raped in hand to hand,nothing naruto has=what took doomsday out this is spite whats next chaos solomon grundy from JLU?


----------



## Dexion (Mar 1, 2009)

^Still not good enough to say that he's stronger. I'm at work so I can't post a scan but Naruto is already at landscape level a tank is nothing to him. I am not talking about durability anymore. Naruto can toss him into the damn atmosphere all day, if he doesn't die the first 3 times the 4th or 5th will kill him.

You say it like he punched a nuclear missile. That tank missle would have blew up a car at most.

and Pain's body does have somewhat durability as Chougi and his father with their combined strength couldn't harm him yet he was smashed to pieces with 1 of Naruto's punches. He wouldn't even have to hit Doomsday to send him flying somewhere. Wake me up when Doomsday tries to hit someone, misses and kills them.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Mar 1, 2009)

Right, sending a rhino flying but with no sign of leaving the atmosphere is proof that Naruto can do a similar thing that Superman did to Doomsday?  No.  All Naruto would do is possibly send Doomsday flying a few hundred feet in the air, which Doomsday would just shake off like when he fell through a 10 story building after being thrown off a helicopter.

The force of Doomsday's fist hitting the tank shell sent a shockwave through the city.  The point is not what the tank shell could destroy, but what it would penetrate.  It can do a lot more damage than blowing up a car.

As for Pain's body, Doomsday >>> Pain's durability.  End of story.  The collision of Superman's punch and his clone's punch shattered the windows of office buildings along the city block.  And Doomsday stopped one of those punches with his hand, and tanked a lot more.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 1, 2009)

The level of Naruto wanking in this thread right now has reached a whole new level of stupid.  Spouting out fallacies and unproven claims in favor of Sage Mode.

I'm telling you to back up your trash or STFU, now.


----------



## VJPholwanna (Mar 1, 2009)

The only thing i agree about Naruto in this thread is that his bladey ball thing kills on a cellular level, but I'm 1000% sure it still wouldn't do squat to Doomsday.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 1, 2009)

Naruto throws a rhino on him. GG Doomsday.

/sarcasm


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 1, 2009)

Doomsday catches the rhino and shoves it up Naruto's already well-violated ass.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 1, 2009)

This Thread has long since stopped making any sense. 

The very idea of SM Naruto throwing someone in to the stratosphere is absurd and surely...surely then Pre-Crisis Superman loses to SM Naruto's RasenShuriken because he'd be hurt on a cellular level?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 1, 2009)

That would suggest that Naruto would even need to use RS to hurt Pre-Crisis Superman. After all, if he can crush Doomsday's skull with one punch, he should be able to annihilate Supes.


----------



## iander (Mar 1, 2009)

The numbers are simply against Doomsday.  Naruto not only can clone himself but he can summon all those frogs to help him.  If the three large frogs could jump on Doomsday, I doubt he would be able to lift them off him while Naruto wails on him.  Plus, Doomsday might be susceptible to the Frog song.  Naruto also can always resort to Kyuubi which would probably rip Doomsday apart.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 1, 2009)

In other words, you completely didn't pay attention at all to the Doomsday bout with Superman. Doomsday actually can move around. Doomsday can actually react to supersonic objects. Doomsday kept up with a superhuman being that flies into the upper atmosphere in a ridiculous amount of time. Doomsday is producing enough offensive power to make the collision of his fist and Superman's to create a shockwave that spreads out throughout an entire metropolis. He's strong enough to injure someone that actually tanked a re-entry collision that devastates multiple city blocks. Naruto doesn't have a thing that compares at all to the level of force needed to finally put Doomsday down.

I'm quite reassured here that I don't take part in the Konoha Library.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 1, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> In other words, you completely didn't pay attention at all to the Doomsday bout with Superman. Doomsday actually can move around. Doomsday can actually react to supersonic objects. Doomsday kept up with a superhuman being that flies into the upper atmosphere in a ridiculous amount of time. Doomsday is producing enough offensive power to make the collision of his fist and Superman's to create a shockwave that spreads out throughout an entire metropolis. He's strong enough to injure someone that actually tanked a re-entry collision that devastates multiple city blocks. Naruto doesn't have a thing that compares at all to the level of force needed to finally put Doomsday down.
> 
> I'm quite reassured here that I don't take part in the Konoha Library.



Lolz he hasn't thrown a 443625676877887689879474261654652657687 ton rhino 984743198578475176986754976576276bajillion miles in the air.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 1, 2009)

The numbers don't matter when Doomsday won't get tired from clocking clones. And the three large frogs = nice, meaty punching bags. And really though... Kyuubi? GTFO with that nonsense. Going Kyuubi would be the dumbest thing he could possibly do since accessing 4-tails or higher would hurt him more than it would Doomsday and would give DD a stationary target to pound into mush. Too many of Naruto's best options require DD to be still to work and that's not happening.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 1, 2009)

> If the three large frogs could jump on Doomsday, I doubt he would be able to lift them off him while Naruto wails on him. Plus, Doomsday might be susceptible to the Frog song



First of all, the idea that Doomsday would be unable to lift all three of those frogs is as idiotic as....something idiotic.

I don't see what Frog Song would do other than temporarily cause him to stand still or something. Naruto doesn't have anything that can hurt him.

And finally, this is Naruto vs Doomsday, not Naruto and the frogs vs Doomsday. No Frog Song, no three frogs jumping on DD.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 1, 2009)

SM Naruto is alone in this bout.

Gambunta, Gamaken, the other guy and Gamakichi were all summoned by Shima (Ma Frog) before the battle with Pein even began.

And I hope nobody thought I was serious before about SM Naruto and Pre-Crisis Superman ¬,¬

Doomsday can rip Naruto a new asshole, Sage Mode or no Sage Mode, his endurance is ridiculous and I don't think anything in Naruto's arsenal can even make Doomsday do more than scratch his balls.


----------



## iander (Mar 1, 2009)

The OP did not limit summons which means Naruto can summon.  I saw nothing in the movie that would show me that Doomsday has the strength to lift up the equivalent of hundreds of tons off of himself.  A couple of tanks sure but 3 gigantic frogs, I dont think so.  The frog song paralyzes you and unless Doomsday can somehow resist his senses from being controlled, he would be paralyzed as well.  I doubt Doomsday could tank a Kyuubi bullet as well.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 1, 2009)

iander said:


> The OP did not limit summons which means Naruto can summon.


No, it doesn't. He didn't summon three huge frogs with Sage Mode. He's not doing something he's never done before.


> I saw nothing in the movie that would show me that Doomsday has the strength to lift up the equivalent of hundreds of tons off of himself.  A couple of tanks sure but 3 gigantic frogs, I dont think so.


I don't see anything at all to suggest that Doomsday just stands around and lets some frog sit on him. 

Doesn't even matter though, no frogs.


> The frog song paralyzes you and unless Doomsday can somehow resist his senses from being controlled, he would be paralyzed as well.  I doubt Doomsday could tank a Kyuubi bullet as well.


Atmospheric re-entry dive that lays waste to multiple city blocks>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Kyubi bullet. Frog song can only last so long. Especially when you're strong enough to pull off a thunderclap. But seriously, read above.


----------



## iander (Mar 1, 2009)

Jiraiya summoned Ken and the 2 frog sennin and still had tons of chakra to spare.  Naruto has way more than that and you think he cant summon the frogs? 

The frogs are huge and Doomsday is not a speed demon.  He would be caught and trapped by the giant frogs.

The Kyuubi bullet could easily level a few city blocks and the frog song would last as long as Doomsday doesnt know how to release himself from it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 1, 2009)

Naruto can summon till he's blue in the face that doesn't change the fact that the frogs can't participate in the fight. They'll just be an audience. ^_^



> I saw nothing in the movie that would show me that Doomsday has the strength to lift up the equivalent of hundreds of tons off of himself.



What are you high? The guy can trade punches with Superman. 

You're now officially labeled as a fanboy and your opinions, such as they are, are automatically invalidated.



> The frogs are huge and Doomsday is not a speed demon. He would be caught and trapped by the giant frogs.



He'd be caught but not trapped. He easily lifts them and throws them into the stratosphere or something.



> the frog song would last as long as Doomsday doesnt know how to release himself from it.



Actually it will last all of 0 seconds on account of it never having activated in the first place. ^_^


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 1, 2009)

iander said:


> Jiraiya summoned Ken and the 2 frog sennin and still had tons of chakra to spare.  Naruto has way more than that and you think he cant summon the frogs?



If you're so sure, prove it with scans. 



> The frogs are huge and Doomsday is not a speed demon.  He would be caught and trapped by the giant frogs.



And what are they going to "trap him" with exactly?



> The Kyuubi bullet could easily level a few city blocks and the frog song would last as long as Doomsday doesnt know how to release himself from it.



Naruto cannot use Kyuubi while in Sage Mode and there is nothing to prove that Naruto can summon Ma and Pa.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 1, 2009)

Doomsday is incredibly strong. His stamina is also high up there. He most likely would defeat Naruto with ease. 

However, using strategy, there is a chance that Naruto could win. But we all know how Naruto fights don't we.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 1, 2009)

It's really no reason to try and fight anime vs comic universe. The laws that apply are too different. In the end Naruto is just a human. Doomsday grabs him a break his neck game over. Even with all the justu or magic in the Narutoverse. They would be a class C meta human in the DC universe. Stronger then characters like Batman, Robin, and Deathstroke. No where near the level of Flash, Superman, Wonder Woman, and Doomsday.


----------



## mansher (Mar 1, 2009)

Doomsday turn Naruto into a frog legs and toad jerky.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 2, 2009)

You going to make an Avatar Aang Vs Jlu Darkseid Thread next ?


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 2, 2009)

Redux-shika boo said:


> You going to make an Avatar Aang Vs Jlu Darkseid Thread next ?



Oh god, don't give him any ideas...


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 2, 2009)

Doomsday beat the hell out of a man who busts buildings and moves at hypersonic speeds. Why was this thread made?


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Mar 2, 2009)

He Still Got Frog Song bunch of n00bs gtfo


----------



## mansher (Mar 2, 2009)

Froggy song won't do much good. Doomsday will still destroy everything.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Mar 2, 2009)

iander said:


> The OP did not limit summons which means Naruto can summon.  I saw nothing in the movie that would show me that Doomsday has the strength to lift up the equivalent of hundreds of tons off of himself.  A couple of tanks sure but 3 gigantic frogs, I dont think so.  The frog song paralyzes you and unless Doomsday can somehow resist his senses from being controlled, he would be paralyzed as well.  I doubt Doomsday could tank a Kyuubi bullet as well.



I think those who know me and how I handle SM Naruto know what I'm about to say...

No summons.  I prefer this to stay Sage Mode Naruto vs. Movie Doomsday, not Sage Mod Naruto and a bunch of toads vs. Movie Doomsday.  Also, the fight is in Metropolis, not the Narutoverse.  Summons only work across long distances, not dimensions.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 2, 2009)

i can't imagine naruto even touching doomsday


----------



## iander (Mar 2, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> I think those who know me and how I handle SM Naruto know what I'm about to say...
> 
> No summons.  I prefer this to stay Sage Mode Naruto vs. Movie Doomsday, not Sage Mod Naruto and a bunch of toads vs. Movie Doomsday.  Also, the fight is in Metropolis, not the Narutoverse.  Summons only work across long distances, not dimensions.



Then I dont know why you would have such a fight when you already know the victor.  Naruto is not a superhero brawler.  A lot of his power and strategies are based on his kb usage (which is restricted by his sage mode) and his summons (which you restricted).  So basically Naruto has his strength which Doomsday could tank and his various forms of rasengan which he could also tank (with the possible exception of FRS).


----------



## Abigail (Mar 2, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> i can't imagine naruto even touching doomsday


He can.








When Doomsday is punching a hole through Naruto's head.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Mar 2, 2009)

Redux-shika boo said:


> You going to make an Avatar Aang Vs Jlu Darkseid Thread next ?



Lol, no way.  I may pimp out Naruto, but I like Aang too much to do that to him.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 2, 2009)

Page 1.
2nd Post.
End Thread.





Kovacs said:


> It turned someone who was tanking and blocking class 100 hits into dust.


First, you cannot use class 100 to categorically compare characters. Class 100 is anything over 100 tons, thus making it a worthless notation. 

Second, there is no character in Naruto that I can think of, that can tank "class 100" hits.

Even Movie Doomsday wouldn't be hurt by Naruto's most powerful attacks.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 2, 2009)

He's comparing Doomsday's durability to Kakuzu's iron skin jutsu, which is absurd.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 2, 2009)

> Naruto and Doomsday both punch each other, Doomsday misses, Naruto misses doomsday gets damaged anyway.



A: Doomsday can punch tank rounds out of the air. 
B: Naruto's not doing shit to damage DD. Hit, maybe, hurt, never.




> Doomsday runs up and puts Naruto in a choke hold, doomsday gets turned into a frog statue and gets shattered in one punch.



No. The only reason Pain got turned into a statue was because he tried to absorb Naruto's Sage chakra, that's not gonna happen to Doomsday because he doesn't absorb anything.



> As you can see here Tsunade was able to cause a fissure with her finger, SM Naruto is much stronger than Tsunade.


Ringading ding. Doomsday's strength > Naruto's in every way shape and form.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 2, 2009)

Dexion said:


> And Naruto is gonna let his slow ass stand there and do it right?



Again, Doomsday kept up with Supemnan.



> Naruto and Doomsday both punch each other, Doomsday misses, Naruto misses doomsday gets damaged anyway.



You seriously think Doomsday will miss?




> Doomsday runs up and puts Naruto in a choke hold, doomsday gets turned into a frog statue and gets shattered in one punch.



Where in the hell did you get this babble?  Doomsday would have to try and absorb his energy (which he can't) to be turned into a statue.  He will have snapped Naruto's neck if he gets him into a choke hold.



> this
> As you can see here Tsunade was able to cause a fissure with her finger, SM Naruto is much stronger than Tsunade.



Really means nothing when Doomsday was going up aganist Superman, unless you are saying SM Naruto and Tsunade are on his level.




> If you wanna go by feats alone sure Doomsday has more durability because no one ever damaged SM Naruto.



No limits fallacy for one, and yes, Pain has hurt him.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 2, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> It's really no reason to try and fight anime vs comic universe.


Funny, because this isn't even a comic Doomsday Naruto is matched up against. Imagine the 'weak' DOS Doomsday vs Naruto.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 2, 2009)

Dexion said:


> And Naruto is gonna let his slow ass stand there and do it right?


Doomsday is hypersonic. Naruto is dead before he knows it.



> Naruto and Doomsday both punch each other, Doomsday misses, Naruto misses doomsday gets damaged anyway.


Doomsday won't miss.


> Doomsday runs up and puts Naruto in a choke hold, doomsday gets turned into a frog statue and gets shattered in one punch.


Doomsday dosen't absorb energy. 


> Ok so Naruto hasn't had a chance to clash fists with anyone else strong  enough that can cause a sonic boom?


Because the Narutoverse isn't that strong.


> this
> As you can see here Tsunade was able to cause a fissure with her finger, SM Naruto is much stronger than Tsunade.


And Doomsday shits on Tsunade's and SM Naruto's strength combined.


> If you wanna go by feats alone sure Doomsday has more durability because no one ever damaged SM Naruto.


I'm 100% sure that Doomsday can take SM Naruto's head off in a single punch.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Mar 3, 2009)

Dexion said:


> And Naruto is gonna let his slow ass stand there and do it right?
> 
> Naruto and Doomsday both punch each other, Doomsday misses, Naruto misses doomsday gets damaged anyway.



Doomsday punched a tank shell.  He isn't missing.



> Doomsday runs up and puts Naruto in a choke hold, doomsday gets turned into a frog statue and gets shattered in one punch.





You do know an enemy needs to try absorbing Naruto's energy for that to happen, right?  And Doomsday doesn't do that?



> Ok so Naruto hasn't had a chance to clash fists with anyone else strong  enough that can cause a sonic boom?
> 
> Left hand side
> As you can see here Tsunade was able to cause a fissure with her finger, SM Naruto is much stronger than Tsunade.



No, he hasn't.

Doomsday was able to do something 5x bigger just by slamming Superman's head into the ground.



> If you wanna go by feats alone sure Doomsday has more durability because no one ever damaged SM Naruto.



And nothing has ever damaged Doomsday aside from Superman's orbital piledriver.  As others have said, no-limits fallacy.  Does you mean that Naruto could take punches from Goku, or Superman Prime, because he's never been shown to take damage?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 3, 2009)

It's also total bullcrap that Naruto could throw Doomsday in to the stratosphere given that after re-reading the Chapter in question he hurls the Rhino Summon a great height...and then it starts to come back down.

That said, there's no way in hell Naruto can throw anything in to the stratosphere.

Although just get anyone with 2 brain cells and they'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 3, 2009)

Even IF Naruto manages to throw Doomsday into the stratosphere, he's still going to go back down and Meteor Bravo Punch the living shit outta Naruto :ho


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 3, 2009)

I think Naruto might be a little stronger, fast enough not to get blitzed, and his FRS might do some serious damage. That said Doomsday has demonstrated more durability and has experience dealing with strong opponents, Doomsday takes it 8/10 times.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 3, 2009)

Arakasi said:


> I think Naruto might be a little stronger, *fast enough not to get blitzed*, and his FRS might do some serious damage.


This doomsday was keeping up with someone who can move at hypersonic speeds, so I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 3, 2009)

Doomsday was keeping up with a hypersonic superman in speed and strength. There is no way in hell Naruto is anywhere near that.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 3, 2009)

Exactly.

And this thread reached 5 pages, WTF


----------



## Abigail (Mar 3, 2009)

Stupid threads seem to go the longest. I was in one where the conclusion was obvious in the OP but it wouldn't die for 25 pages.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 3, 2009)

I mean seriously, think of the statement for just a couple of minutes ppl. 

HURT DOOMSDAY.

DOOMSDAY as in the dood who killed Superman. SUPERMAN ppl.

Now think of that statement for another moment. Superman. Man Of Steel. Flies at hypersonic speeds, has heat vision, and can give Naruto a new hole in places he can only dream of before he can even say 'jello'.

Yet Doomsday was keeping up with him. Fighting him. KILLED him even.

So what in the holy hell of donkey kong did the idea of Naruto(Sage mode, beige mode, nine tails, 1000 tails, whatever) can hurt Doomsday come from? Or blitz him?

The rhino tossing feat? The rasengan feat? The frog turning jutsu shit?

Really?

Seriously?

Or are some ppl actually comparing Naruto with Superman? 

Cause that is wanking level times 9000X9000X9000X9000X9000X9000X9000

And while I'm at it:


----------



## Abigail (Mar 3, 2009)

But Fussinraesgn cuts at teh molekelir levl.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 3, 2009)

^still not stopping Doomsday from donkey kong'ing Naruto  in the face :ho


----------



## Abigail (Mar 3, 2009)

Not even a kage bunshin faint+Fussinraesgn.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 3, 2009)

Not even naruto on sage mode + 1000 tails + 100 kage bunshins + Fussinraesgn


----------



## Abigail (Mar 3, 2009)

But seriously to think Naruto can beat Doomsday means you think Naruto has a chance against Superman.

*SUPERMAN!*

I don't care that this superman is nerfed he's still well beyond anything in Naruto. To think that Naruto stands a chance is nothing less then retarded.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 3, 2009)

^


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2009)

SM Naruto vs Movie Doomsday

FRS will scratch Doomsday, maybe even hurt him, that will result in Doomsday getting really angry. So Doomsday stomps Naruto to death.

SM Naruto + any summon he wants vs Comic Doomsday

Doomsday destroys Naruto without any effort, that beast defeated the entire JLA most of them while one of his arms was behind his back.


----------



## Dexion (Mar 3, 2009)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Doomsday punched a tank shell.  He isn't missing.
> 
> 
> No, he hasn't.
> ...



Yeah I guess if Tsunade used 5 fingers it would have been 5 times bigger too.

PLEASE someone show me a speed feat that doomsday had in this movie because I did not see one. You saying that he kept up with a hypersonic superman but he did not do one thing to demonstrate he had any kind of speed. He moves and jumps around like the hulk.


I'd like to see where this thread is going in the future since SM Naruto is up against a  city buster at his current level.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 3, 2009)

Dexion said:


> I'd like to see where this thread is going in the future since SM Naruto is up against a  city buster at his current level.




A city buster under special circumstances.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 3, 2009)

Dexion said:


> Yeah I guess if Tsunade used 5 fingers it would have been 5 times bigger too.
> 
> PLEASE someone show me a speed feat that doomsday had in this movie because I did not see one. You saying that he kept up with a hypersonic superman but he did not do one thing to demonstrate he had any kind of speed. He moves and jumps around like the hulk.
> 
> ...



Doomsday was fast enough to actually hit a supersonic projectile while it was in mid air.

Superman...flew into the stratosphere...in what relatively seconds... Doomsday has actually been to get hits off of a guy with that kind of speed.'

This has already been clearly explain many times now.

Naruto is a facing a city buster...that requires considerable prep and chakra to even do it.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 3, 2009)

*What about Aizen vs. Doomsday?*


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 4, 2009)

^Pls dun give ideas kthnxbai


----------



## Dexion (Mar 5, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Doomsday was fast enough to actually hit a supersonic projectile while it was in mid air.
> 
> Superman...flew into the stratosphere...in what relatively seconds... Doomsday has actually been to get hits off of a guy with that kind of speed.'
> 
> ...



Traveling speed has nothing to do with combat speed, some guys keep getting that confused. I'm positive Superman has combat speed / reaction time feats but Doomsday hasn't displayed any. Yes he caught a few of superman's punches but supes never speed blitzed him.

If you ran across the earth in 2 seconds and than I can see your punch coming, you're not that fast in combat.

Could Naruto punch an incoming missile? I don't know. Could Doomsday block an incoming giant rhino without moving an inch? Who knows.

I'll give it the benefit of the doubt Doomsday could probably survive the moon being thrown at him. His Durability surpasses his offensive force. As far as SM: Naruto's durability we don't know that since he hasn't taken any damage yet.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 5, 2009)

^ what? Stop trolling, you arent that dumb.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 5, 2009)

Could Naruto punch an incoming missile? No. 
Could Doomsday block an incoming giant rhino without moving an inch? Yes.
Could Naruto tank a hit from Doomsday? Not in a million years.
Could Doomsday utterly cockstomp Naruto? Yes.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 5, 2009)

Dexion said:


> I'm positive Superman has combat speed / reaction time feats but Doomsday hasn't displayed any.


He displayed enough to not get blitzed by Superman.





> Yes he caught a few of superman's punches but supes never speed blitzed him.


That says something.


> If you ran across the earth in 2 seconds and than I can see your punch coming, you're not that fast in combat.


If someone can ran across the earth in two seconds then your getting blitzed.



> Could Naruto punch an incoming missile? I don't know.


 He couldn't 





> Could Doomsday block an incoming giant rhino without moving an inch? Who knows.


He stopped superman's punches. That has way more force behind it then the rhino.



> I'll give it the benefit of the doubt Doomsday could probably survive the moon being thrown at him. His Durability surpasses his offensive force. As far as SM: Naruto's durability we don't know that since he hasn't taken any damage yet.


Naruto won't be able to take even a fraction of what Doomsday took.


----------



## Dexion (Mar 5, 2009)

Could Naruto punch an incoming missile? No. *He doesn't have too he could miss and still deflect it*
Could Doomsday block an incoming giant rhino without moving an inch? Yes. *lol ok seemed like he couldn't throw that tank very far. So I guess that tank weighed more right?*
Could Naruto tank a hit from Doomsday? Not in a million years. * and you are basing this off what?*
Could Doomsday utterly cockstomp Naruto? Yes. * Yeah, ok...*


----------



## Dexion (Mar 5, 2009)

and FRS can't harm him? Sure when Naruto first developed it in its beta stage it disintegrated everything it touched and made a crater. That was when he was weak and not able to enlarge or throw it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 5, 2009)

Dexion said:


> He doesn't have too he could miss and still deflect it



No. He'd get killed. Supersonic tank round. Naruto can't react in time. He dies.



> lol ok seemed like he couldn't throw that tank very far. So I guess that tank weighed more right?



Doubt it, but then he wasn't really trying to throw it far so the point is moot.



> and you are basing this off what?


The fact that Doomsday killed Superman.

Unless you want to argue that Naruto > Superman, in which case...



> That was when he was weak and not able to enlarge or throw it.



Throwing an' enlarging hardly make something more powerful.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 5, 2009)

Seriously this is a beast that has destroyed multi-city blocks. Hell even when getting that lift Supes was struggling to hold him upon re-entry into the atmosphere once more before the half of the city was eradicated.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont bother debating with dex, we should have stopped reading and responding to his posts as soon as he said naruto and doomsday have the same durability. Its clear that he has no clue on what he's talking about


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 6, 2009)

Dexion said:


> Could Naruto punch an incoming missile? No. *He doesn't have too he could miss and still deflect it*
> Could Doomsday block an incoming giant rhino without moving an inch? Yes. *lol ok seemed like he couldn't throw that tank very far. So I guess that tank weighed more right?*
> Could Naruto tank a hit from Doomsday? Not in a million years. * and you are basing this off what?*
> Could Doomsday utterly cockstomp Naruto? Yes. * Yeah, ok...*



How much bullshit can a person spout at one time?  Since others have already refuted this trash, I will simply challenge you to prove your claims, no matter how impossible that may be.  Either provide the evidence, or STFU.


----------



## Slim Debater Chen (Mar 6, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No. He'd get killed. Supersonic tank round. Naruto can't react in time. He dies.



The force of his punch passing by knocked aside Pain who could have tanked the tank shot.  And Naruto is supersonic.




> Doubt it, but then he wasn't really trying to throw it far so the point is moot.



That's Doomsday's best strength feat, and it's not much compared to Naruto.



> The fact that Doomsday killed Superman.
> 
> Unless you want to argue that Naruto > Superman, in which case...



Naruto would murder Superman from that movie.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2009)

Slim Debater Chen said:


> The force of his punch passing by knocked aside Pain who could have tanked the tank shot.  And Naruto is supersonic.


Just barely supersonic. He's only Mach 1



> That's Doomsday's best strength feat, and it's not much compared to Naruto.


He was stopping Superman's punches.



> Naruto would murder Superman from that movie.



 No way in hell would Naruto beat Superman.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 6, 2009)

The sad thing about the OBD is that everyone is impressed by "big" attacks which are usually just blunt force punches which happen to have more force to them. Unfortunately what it has problems with in general is differentiating between the different types of attack and being selective with speed arguments.

Two points which can't be countered and will just get whining and moaning in return for their logical sense:

1. Rasenshuriken ignores blunt force durability and is in fact a cutting attack in the realms of a lightsaber. It is NOT comparable to heat vision which is (oh the shock) a thermal energy attack. Cutting=/=warming up. I'm sorry to say it but it's true.
2. Naruto is leagues faster than doomsday. Punching a tank shell? Yes, brilliant. You are so cool. That puts your reaction time slightly above peak human and does nothing for your actual movement speed...ie. moving from A to B quickly. SM Naruto has both shocking movement AND reaction speeds.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> 1. Rasenshuriken ignores blunt force durability and is in fact a cutting attack in the realms of a lightsaber. It is NOT comparable to heat vision which is (oh the shock) a thermal energy attack. Cutting=/=warming up. I'm sorry to say it but it's true.


It is nothing like a lightsaber


> 2. Naruto is leagues faster than doomsday. Punching a tank shell? Yes, brilliant. You are so cool. That puts your reaction time slightly above peak human and does nothing for your actual movement speed...ie. moving from A to B quickly. SM Naruto has both shocking movement AND reaction speeds.


The shit, peak human's can't punch a tank shell out of the air.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin strikes again! The fail of Narutowank is hilarious to watch.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> The sad thing about the OBD is that everyone is impressed by "big" attacks which are usually just blunt force punches which happen to have more force to them. Unfortunately what it has problems with in general is differentiating between the different types of attack and being selective with speed arguments.
> 
> Two points which can't be countered and will just get whining and moaning in return for their logical sense:
> 
> ...



...you don't know who doomsday is


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> The sad thing about the OBD is that everyone is impressed by "big" attacks which are usually just blunt force punches which happen to have more force to them. Unfortunately what it has problems with in general is differentiating between the different types of attack and being selective with speed arguments.
> 
> Two points which can't be countered and will just get whining and moaning in return for their logical sense:
> 
> ...



HOLY GOD  !


----------



## Tash (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin, between chapters of Naruto doing something cool, where do you hide where your shame can't find you?


----------



## Zetta (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> The sad thing about the OBD is that everyone is impressed by "big" attacks which are usually just blunt force punches which happen to have more force to them. Unfortunately what it has problems with in general is differentiating between the different types of attack and being selective with speed arguments.
> 
> Two points which can't be countered and will just get whining and moaning in return for their logical sense:
> 
> ...



And back in the real world, we find that that's infuckingpossible.

Let me give you a small tour on the wonderful world of physics my dear Fuujin.

See, blunt and cutting are basically the same thing. This is not an RPG that puts everything in two neat corners and calls it a day. Both of them are applications of FORCE.

The difference? Blunt is force to a large surface, cut is force to a small surface. Cut is usually more potent because logically speaking, if you put the same amount of force on the smaller area, the force can't spread and doesn't get absorbed. Hence, the area breaks.

When someone has enough blunt durabillity, this also translates into *gasp* cutting durabillity. For someone who can fight Superman (I assume he did, since I see people saying he killed him), the amount of blunt durabillity needed to tank shots from fucking Superman basically means FRS is worthless. It fizzles harmlessly against his skin.

Hell, he could probably grab that chakra destructo disc rip-off and throw it back without feeling it.


----------



## Gig (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> 2. Naruto is leagues faster than doomsday. Punching a tank shell? Yes, brilliant. You are so cool. That puts your reaction time slightly above peak human and does nothing for your actual movement speed...ie. moving from A to B quickly. SM Naruto has both shocking movement AND reaction speeds.


What nonsense is this 

An M1 Main Battle tank’s cannon can shot a 120mm shell that can clear over 3kilometres in an instant there is no way any human can react to that at point blank range like Doomsday did.

Not to mention that a 120mm cannon can pierce and destroy most other modern armour from said 3 Kilometre range. 

For Doomsday to casually smack the shell away at point blank that’s a ridicules feat impossible for someone who is just above Peak Human.


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 6, 2009)

these guys have to be joking >_>


----------



## Gig (Mar 6, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> these guys have to be joking >_>


When you say *“These guys”* who exactly are you referring to?


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin and friends.


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2009)

Not like Supes has showcased massive feats of hypersonic speeds or anything. Also FUCKING LOL at reacting to a supersonic tank shell as "slightly above peak human" .


----------



## Zetta (Mar 6, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> these guys have to be joking >_>



Funny, arn't they? :ho


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 6, 2009)

> this thread



mother of god


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2009)

Slim Debater Chen said:


> As a fanboy, I enjoy riding Kishimoto's dick(purely metaphorically)



Clearly.



Fuujin said:


> Two points which can't be countered and will just get whining and moaning in return for their logical sense:



What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2009)

Slim Debater Chen said:


> *Naruto would murder Superman from that movie*.



You can't be serious, there's no way your this much of a retard.


----------



## Tash (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> a cutting attack in the realms of a lightsaber. It is NOT comparable to heat vision which is (oh the shock) a thermal energy attack.



lol

I just noticed the subtler humor in this post.


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2009)

Why were lightsabers being mentioned.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 6, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> The sad thing about the OBD is that everyone is impressed by "big" attacks which are usually just blunt force punches which happen to have more force to them. Unfortunately what it has problems with in general is differentiating between the different types of attack and being selective with speed arguments.
> 
> Two points which can't be countered and will just get whining and moaning in return for their logical sense:
> 
> ...



1. Can Naruto create shockwaves with his punches?
2. Can he resist Superman's freezing breath?
3. Is he so powerful that he needs to be taken into space and slammed from there, exchanging punches along the way?


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 6, 2009)

Tash said:


> lol
> 
> I just noticed the subtler humor in this post.



I know explaining the joke usually ruins it, but lightsabres actually ARE based on heat IIRC.


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2009)

Lightsabers do produce heat by the blade itself isn't similar to stuff like plasma. Its literally magentized energy in an electromagnetic held form.

FRS does not compare to it...at all.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 7, 2009)

As a result of his engineering, Doomsday does not need to eat, drink, breathe, or sleep and his body is almost solid mass.
Doomsday's resistance to injury is increased further due to his lack of internal organs.
Doomsday can also develop/evolve resistances to whatever injures or harms him, in essence Doomsday can become as invulnerable as he needs to be.
Naruto is not;
faster
or stronger
or more durable


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 7, 2009)

LOL...JUST LOL.

Rasenshurishit is in the realms of a lightsaber?

Punching tanks is just above peak human?

What's next? Naruto's rhino throwing feat >>>> superman's piledriver/powerbomb from the stratosphere?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 7, 2009)

Testrun said:


> What's next? Naruto's rhino throwing feat >>>> superman's piledriver/powerbomb from the stratosphere?



Of course it is. Fuujin's LOJICK has spoken.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> And back in the real world, we find that that's infuckingpossible.
> 
> Let me give you a small tour on the wonderful world of physics my dear Fuujin.
> 
> ...


No. We are talking about a superman from one movie who has shown vastly inferior feats to his usual standard. Chakra cutting is different from normal cutting anyway. Essentially it DOES defy your laws of physics in the sense that a much lower amount of force is needed for chakra enhanced weapons to cut through things than non-chakra enhanced weapons. The actual blade points are tiny enough for force distribution factors like Doomsday's durability to not be a problem. Show me Doomsday tanking an attack from a blade with a sharpness that surpasses the modern scalpel and then we can talk. Otherwise Doomsday does not in fact tank the hit.


Gig said:


> What nonsense is this
> 
> An M1 Main Battle tank’s cannon can shot a 120mm shell that can clear over 3kilometres in an instant there is no way any human can react to that at point blank range like Doomsday did.
> 
> ...


I hate that word's use in the OBD. How the hell can you know what Doomsday was thinking? How do you know he wasn't putting in maximum effort into that hit? Trained martial artists make it look easy on TV but the truth is sonny jim that they are actually *gasp* trying.

Also it wasn't point blank range unless you think >30m is point blank?


TWF said:


> Why were lightsabers being mentioned.


Because I knew you would read it TWF and because I knew you would appreciate the reference 


Gamma Akutabi said:


> 1. Can Naruto create shockwaves with his punches?
> 2. Can he resist Superman's freezing breath?
> 3. Is he so powerful that he needs to be taken into space and slammed from there, exchanging punches along the way?


Blah blah blah irrelevant. The only relevant thing is the space bit. Now, think about this a little rather than being impressed by rubbish like that. The earth...to Doomsday. Acts as more of a cushion than a hard surface. That's why he had to be dropped from a height like that. Because at a height even water is as hard as concrete. The point is, his momentum and the force behind it is spread over a much larger surface (Earth) than something smaller, say, a chakra needle? A much greater force is neccessary with the former method and it worked. The point is, the force behind the drop and the damage was much lower than it would have been for a human and while it appears impressive to us, relatively speaking it isn't. It just shows that Superman's punches were just slightly too weak OR that he was a weakling in that movie.

Also, on a final note. It took doomsday 3 punches to punch Superman's head a few inches into concrete...fucking concrete. I don't know about you but I get the impression that both were majorly gimped in that movie.

The tank deflection feat from Doomsday is slightly more impressive now that I think about it...but he still can't touch SM Naruto's movement speed which is proven to be substantially faster than bullets...yes...those things Doomsday failed to dodge again...and again...and AGAIN.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> No. We are talking about a superman from one movie who has shown vastly inferior feats to his usual standard.


Supersonic to hypersonic+, usual set of powers, a bare minimum of 100 ton class is a REALLY pessimistic given, etc. In other words, your statement here is meaningless.


> Chakra cutting is different from normal cutting anyway. Essentially it DOES defy your laws of physics in the sense that a much lower amount of force is needed for chakra enhanced weapons to cut through things than non-chakra enhanced weapons. The actual blade points are tiny enough for force distribution factors like Doomsday's durability to not be a problem. Show me Doomsday tanking an attack from a blade with a sharpness that surpasses the modern scalpel and then we can talk. Otherwise Doomsday does not in fact tank the hit.


So, you have a scan of a Naruto character with the same level of durability as Doomsday?


> Also it wasn't point blank range unless you think >30m is point blank?


When you're surrounded in gunfire and debris fog...yeah, it's pretty obvious you're reacting to a point blank tank blast that should be at bare minimum of mach 2. It doesn't matter overall though when he's still trading blows with a Superman that flies into the stratosphere in way less than a minute.


> Blah blah blah irrelevant. The only relevant thing is the space bit. Now, think about this a little rather than being impressed by rubbish like that. The earth...to Doomsday. Acts as more of a cushion than a hard surface. That's why he had to be dropped from a height like that. Because at a height even water is as hard as concrete. The point is, his momentum and the force behind it is spread over a much larger surface (Earth) than something smaller, say, a chakra needle? A much greater force is neccessary with the former method and it worked. The point is, the force behind the drop and the damage was much lower than it would have been for a human and while it appears impressive to us, relatively speaking it isn't. It just shows that Superman's punches were just slightly too weak OR that he was a weakling in that movie.


In other words, you're making the claim that Naruto's technique being a slicing attack automatically means that it will do more damage than the overall surface blunt damage of a re-entry drop that affects multiple upon multiple city blocks. I'm just gonna be nice here and say...NOOOOOOOOOO.

The drop was made into a major metropolitan area. The entire planet isn't working as cushion. Any normal being that goes through such a drop...actually, they wouldn't even make it past the re-entry burn.

Even if they did, you don't need a stratosphere drop to liquefy a person.


> Also, on a final note. It took doomsday 3 punches to punch Superman's head a few inches into concrete...fucking concrete. I don't know about you but I get the impression that both were majorly gimped in that movie.


I get the impression that you don't get the meaning of suspension of disbelief. Are you going to claim that the Hulk lifting up a truck by its bumper makes the truck made of a balloon filled with air?

Also, it never dawned upon you the simple explanation of Superman resisting the attempt to have his head caved into the ground below? That his level of durability resistance with that may of course be a blatant factor? The fact that you're attempt here is negged when we have Superman survive a re-entry drop while blows from Doomsday were actually causing him injuries?


> The tank deflection feat from Doomsday is slightly more impressive now that I think about it...but he still can't touch SM Naruto's movement speed which is proven to be substantially faster than bullets...yes...those things Doomsday failed to dodge again...and again...and AGAIN.



The thing that Doomsday time and again showed to not care about; you might as well complain about a light breeze as comparisons go. Doomsday time and again keeping up with the movement of a Superman that flies into the stratosphere at a speed well beyond whatever Naruto could ever dream of.

In short, .


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 7, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Supersonic to hypersonic+, usual set of powers, a bare minimum of 100 ton class is a REALLY pessimistic given, etc. In other words, your statement here is meaningless.


I have no idea what you're talking about sport. All I know is the superman from that movie was in no way hypersonic. Nuh-uh. And class 100 is meaningless. Naruto surpasses that shit three-fold at least.


> So, you have a scan of a Naruto character with the same level of durability as Doomsday?


Irrelevant.


> When you're surrounded in gunfire and debris fog...yeah, it's pretty obvious you're reacting to a point blank tank blast that should be at bare minimum of mach 2. It doesn't matter overall though when he's still trading blows with a Superman that flies into the stratosphere in way less than a minute.


I'd hardly call it surrounded by debris. It seemed pretty clear to me when I watched the movie. Actually the only notable cloud of debris I noticed was after the shell exploded  strange...

Also for your flying into space argument I put this to you:
Movies tend to only show a portion of the action. Would you have really wanted to sit for 15 minutes watching superman fly into space? No? Me either. In fact that would ruin the movie. So why don't we, as film makers, cut between flight and maybe make superman seem just a little faster. Most people who watch the movie aren't going to be terribly bright and they certainly won't take this one inconsistent scene as a proof for Superman's speed? And SURELY, oh for the love of God, surely they won't argue about this point on a subforum for character battle matchups...


> In other words, you're making the claim that Naruto's technique being a slicing attack automatically means that it will do more damage than the overall surface blunt damage of a re-entry drop that affects multiple upon multiple city blocks. I'm just gonna be nice here and say...NOOOOOOOOOO.


It turned a guy to dust. Show me a scan of that happening in the movie. If you actually bother to get someone to calculate the pressure differences between the attacks I think you'll be surprised.


> The drop was made into a major metropolitan area. The entire planet isn't working as cushion. Any normal being that goes through such a drop...actually, they wouldn't even make it past the re-entry burn.


Did I not say a page back that I don't give a shit about thermal attacks? Did I not make it expressly clear? Excuse me then I'll do my best to make that right now.

*I don't care about thermal energy attacks of any kind in this matchup. Even the ice breath does not impress me. Naruto is not going to be blowing or warming up Doomsday any time soon.*


> I get the impression that you don't get the meaning of suspension of disbelief. Are you going to claim that the Hulk lifting up a truck by its bumper makes the truck made of a balloon filled with air?


I'm getting the impression that you don't care about movie timing like scene cuts in flight to space.


> Also, it never dawned upon you the simple explanation of Superman resisting the attempt to have his head caved into the ground below? That his level of durability resistance with that may of course be a blatant factor? The fact that you're attempt here is negged when we have Superman survive a re-entry drop while blows from Doomsday were actually causing him injuries?


He didn't survive it. He died. That was the ENTIRE point of the movie 


> The thing that Doomsday time and again showed to not care about; you might as well complain about a light breeze as comparisons go. Doomsday time and again keeping up with the movement of a Superman that flies into the stratosphere at a speed well beyond whatever Naruto could ever dream of.


Doomsday is a killing machine. I doubt it's going to show that he cares about...well....anything :S


----------



## Abigail (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about sport. All I know is the superman from that movie was in no way hypersonic. Nuh-uh. And class 100 is meaningless. *Naruto surpasses that shit three-fold at least.*


No way in hell.



> Irrelevant.


Very relevant.




> Also for your flying into space argument I put this to you:
> Movies tend to only show a portion of the action. Would you have really wanted to sit for 15 minutes watching superman fly into space? No? Me either. In fact that would ruin the movie. So why don't we, as film makers, cut between flight and maybe make superman seem just a little faster. Most people who watch the movie aren't going to be terribly bright and they certainly won't take this one inconsistent scene as a proof for Superman's speed? And SURELY, oh for the love of God, surely they won't argue about this point on a subforum for character battle matchups...


So your saying it's because the makers were to lazy to put the whole thing in. 


> I'm getting the impression that you don't care about movie timing like scene cuts in flight to space.


Can you prove it was a scene cut.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 7, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> No way in hell.


Rhino


> Very relevant.


No way


> So your saying it's because the makers were to lazy to put the whole thing in.


Yes


> Can you prove it was a scene cut.


No

Well that wraps the thread up nicely. Naruto wins 7/10


----------



## Abigail (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> Rhino


Not 300 tons.



> No way


Yes



> No


If you can't prove it then don't say it.



> Well that wraps the thread up nicely. Naruto wins 7/10



Doomsday wins 100/10.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about sport. All I know is the superman from that movie was in no way hypersonic. Nuh-uh. And class 100 is meaningless. Naruto surpasses that shit three-fold at least.


No, he doesn't.


> Irrelevant.


It actually is. Either prove that the move works on a person of Doomsday's durability or move on.


> Also for your flying into space argument I put this to you:
> Movies tend to only show a portion of the action. Would you have really wanted to sit for 15 minutes watching superman fly into space? No? Me either. In fact that would ruin the movie. So why don't we, as film makers, cut between flight and maybe make superman seem just a little faster. Most people who watch the movie aren't going to be terribly bright and they certainly won't take this one inconsistent scene as a proof for Superman's speed? And SURELY, oh for the love of God, surely they won't argue about this point on a subforum for character battle matchups...


Thanks for the absence of evidence means evidence fallacy. There aren't any given cuts for the flight to suggest it was any longer than conveyed. Most people have the common sense to actually see a flow of speed.


> It turned a guy to dust. Show me a scan of that happening in the movie. If you actually bother to get someone to calculate the pressure differences between the attacks I think you'll be surprised.


And again, what exactly was the durability of the guy in question?


> Did I not say a page back that I don't give a shit about thermal attacks? Did I not make it expressly clear? Excuse me then I'll do my best to make that right now.
> 
> *I don't care about thermal energy attacks of any kind in this matchup. Even the ice breath does not impress me. Naruto is not going to be blowing or warming up Doomsday any time soon.*


In short, you like to overreact to someone making a jest about how a normal person wouldn't even make it through the re-entry.

Also, you were the one foolish enough to compare Naruto's technique to a lightsaber; a weapon that's quite lethal on the basis of extreme heat.


> He didn't survive it. He died. That was the ENTIRE point of the movie


Superman still actually got up after that level of force. The same couldn't be said for Naruto's durability whatsoever.


> Doomsday is a killing machine. I doubt it's going to show that he cares about...well....anything :S


Yeah, it's not like he cares about stuff like doing the violent stuff needed for killing stuff.


----------



## Fang (Mar 7, 2009)

Didn't Supes Clone also toss the upper part of a skyscrapper containing Luthor across Metropolis?


----------



## Zetta (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> No. We are talking about a superman from one movie who has shown vastly inferior feats to his usual standard. Chakra cutting is different from normal cutting anyway. Essentially it DOES defy your laws of physics in the sense that a much lower amount of force is needed for chakra enhanced weapons to cut through things than non-chakra enhanced weapons. The actual blade points are tiny enough for force distribution factors like Doomsday's durability to not be a problem. Show me Doomsday tanking an attack from a blade with a sharpness that surpasses the modern scalpel and then we can talk. Otherwise Doomsday does not in fact tank the hit.



It's speshol because it's chakra.

No Fuujin, even Kishimoto's shit system can't defy physics.

Or is Naruto a reality warper now?


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 7, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Not 300 tons.


Actually it was at least 300 tons. 2000 depending on the calcs you use...and yeah....it was charging. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


> If you can't prove it then don't say it.


I can't prove that every force produces an equal and opposite force. Doesn't mean I shouldn't say it.

This is a case of you asking me to prove something common sensical. First you take liberal filming as solid feats...what's next? Taking gag scenes seriously? Come on...


neodragzero said:


> It actually is. Either prove that the move works on a person of Doomsday's durability or move on.


It worked on Human Realm who casually (omgomgomgomgIsaidtheword) blocked a punch from at least a class 100 Jiraiya.


> Thanks for the absence of evidence means evidence fallacy. There aren't any given cuts for the flight to suggest it was any longer than conveyed. Most people have the common sense to actually see a flow of speed.


Most people have the common sense not to take movie scene timings too literally unless explicit. If you're so picky show me the sonic boom made when Superman surpasses the speed of sound to fly him into space. Please show me. Because if you can't I'm afraid we're just going to have to assume the obvious: the makers of the film were not thinking of the speed he was moving at to get into space AT ALL. All they cared about was the force of impact...


> And again, what exactly was the durability of the guy in question?


Supaclass100Jiraiyafistblockingawesomeness! He also took a kick from the guy and it merely blinded him.


> In short, you like to overreact to someone making a jest about how a normal person wouldn't even make it through the re-entry.
> 
> Also, you were the one foolish enough to compare Naruto's technique to a lightsaber; a weapon that's quite lethal on the basis of extreme heat.


Me so horny me love you long time?


> Superman still actually got up after that level of force. The same couldn't be said for Naruto's durability whatsoever.


I don't care about that. Doomsday isn't exactly going to be dropping him from space and no. Naruto is NOT in fact fighting Supes in this matchup. Please read the title more carefully silly bunny.


> Yeah, it's not like he cares about stuff like doing the violent stuff needed for killing stuff.


I don't claim to know the mental motives of an armageddon level destruction seeking alien who is essentially solid mass and does not make any fucking sense on an anatomical level. So I'm going to assume you're right on the psychology parts since it is your major and you are a professor of extraterrestrial behaviour


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> It worked on Human Realm who casually (omgomgomgomgIsaidtheword) blocked a punch from at least a class 100 Jiraiya.


That's it? That's your character with the same level of durability as Doomsda?...No dice.


> Most people have the common sense not to take movie scene timings too literally unless explicit. If you're so picky show me the sonic boom made when Superman surpasses the speed of sound to fly him into space. Please show me. Because if you can't I'm afraid we're just going to have to assume the obvious: the makers of the film were not thinking of the speed he was moving at to get into space AT ALL. All they cared about was the force of impact...


In other words, you argue against the depicted scene and use heavy bias just for the sake of a weak argument. Occam's razor says hello.

Also, you're asking me for a sonic boom? You have any idea how pathetically circular that request of yours is? Where exactly are the sonic booms to go along with every supposed supersonic character in Naruto?


> Me so horny me love you long time?



Thanks for the troll bait.


> I don't care about that. Doomsday isn't exactly going to be dropping him from space and no.* Naruto is NOT in fact fighting Supes in this matchup. Please read the title more carefully silly bunny.*


I didn't say that Naruto is.


> I don't claim to know the mental motives of an armageddon level destruction seeking alien who is essentially solid mass and does not make any fucking sense on an anatomical level. So I'm going to assume you're right on the psychology parts since it is your major and you are a professor of extraterrestrial behaviour


Yeah, I, along with the rest of humanity, knows that you actually have to care enough to hit something to actually be a killer. He cares enough to not stand around all day and only let Superman pound on him. In other words, you made a lazy, general statement with no value.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> Actually it was at least 300 tons. 2000 depending on the calcs you use...and yeah....it was charging. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


You do realize a Sperm whale weighs in about 56 tons? So your absolutely on crack if you think the Rhino was over 100 tons..

Another point is that density, mass and volume(at scale) are disproportional to weight. In scale, the smaller an object is to maintain the correct weight ratio the object becomes more dense, the larger this object is the less dense it becomes.

Since density is actually a constant as your supposing it is made of flesh and bone similar to a real rhino.. the rhino would then weigh much less as you scale to increase its volume.

If you still don't understand why your calculations are wrong[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqLACdW3Isg]Depleted Uranium[/YOUTUBE]Your claim is literally to say the Rhino is some 6 times larger than a Sperm Whale.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 8, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> That's it? That's your character with the same level of durability as Doomsda?...No dice.


Not the same. Comparable. This means that if one of them gets shredded into fucking dust...the one with a bit more durability would logically take some mighty big gashes. Maybe even get his head chopped off.


> In other words, you argue against the depicted scene and use heavy bias just for the sake of a weak argument. Occam's razor says hello.
> 
> Also, you're asking me for a sonic boom? You have any idea how pathetically circular that request of yours is? Where exactly are the sonic booms to go along with every supposed supersonic character in Naruto?


Waaaaah! Waaaaah!! Naruto has solid calcs for movement over a large distance. All Doomsday has is one VERY questionable scene where he punches a shell. In the scene his arm is slightly extended before it even reaches him...and guess what? The tank has a straight aim which can be predicted. This is clearly a case of a baseballer hitting the baseball (which is much faster than he is). The only other "proof" of speed you have is dodgy filming of superman flying him into space. Ok even if that is very fast and the movie makers didn't just get lazy...the fact still remains that Superman's flying speed is not equal to his ground movement speed...which is what Doomsday was dealing with when trying to punch him.


> Yeah, I, along with the rest of humanity, knows that you actually have to care enough to hit something to actually be a killer. He cares enough to not stand around all day and only let Superman pound on him. In other words, *you made a lazy, general statement with no value.*


And you reacted beautifully by getting your knickers in a twist over it. Now who's overreacting to normal jest? 


Vynjira said:


> You do realize a Sperm whale weighs in about 56 tons? So your absolutely on crack if you think the Rhino was over 100 tons..
> 
> Another point is that density, mass and volume(at scale) are disproportional to weight. In scale, the smaller an object is to maintain the correct weight ratio the object becomes more dense, the larger this object is the less dense it becomes.
> 
> ...


No no no no no no infinity times no.

Are you seriously suggesting that density changes with the size of an object even if the material stays the same?  Really?

So if I have a cube of gold which weighs 1kg and I add 7 more cubes which are the same as the first to make a second larger cube of height, width, and depth 2x as large as the first...you're telling me that the weight total won't be 8kg? Are you seriously saying that? Nice try but no.

Even assuming that the rhino was only twice as large as the sperm whale and was composed of the same material (lol blubber) it means the weight of it will be 8x more. Or around 400 tons.

Now believe it or not, just because certain people would have you believe I'm stupid, I am actually schooled and won't fall for bullshit like this.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> Not the same. Comparable. This means that if one of them gets shredded into fucking dust...the one with a bit more durability would logically take some mighty big gashes. Maybe even get his head chopped off.


 It took an orbital drop to kill him, his durability is far greater.



> Waaaaah! Waaaaah!!


Nice flamebait.





> Naruto has solid calcs for movement over a large distance. All Doomsday has is one VERY questionable scene where he punches a shell.


Which would put him over supersonic making him faster then SM Naruto.





> The only other "proof" of speed you have is dodgy filming of superman flying him into space.


And you blame the filming again.





> And you reacted beautifully by getting your knickers in a twist over it. Now who's overreacting to normal jest?






> Even assuming that the rhino was only twice as large as the sperm whale and was composed of the same material (lol blubber) it means the weight of it will be 8x more. Or around 400 tons.


It wasn't even as big as a sperm whale.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 8, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> It took an orbital drop to kill him, his durability is far greater.


Greater? Yes. Far greater? No. Consider that Doomsday has no internal organs and was never exposed to a cutting attack in the film. Blunt force doesn't work so well when your opponent doesn't have a brain you can put force into to knock them out. You have to compromise his latent structural integrity either through very large force or by separating his arms and legs making him useless. Superman had to do it the hard way. Naruto has hax.


> Nice flamebait.


If you think there's a problem, report me. Otherwise take it like a man.


> Which would put him over supersonic making him faster then SM Naruto.


No. It would put him at sonic if you're being generous. Something Naruto has surpassed by a large margine. Hell, that's something that preskip Lee and Sasuke surpassed. Let alone post skip monsters like Naruto. Moral of the story? Powerscaling>baseless garbage statements.


> And you blame the filming again.


If something is taken too literally by you people someone has to enlighten you. No? I'm not saying the filming is crappy. It's good in fact since I'd rather watch a few seconds of flight than minutes. However, that is beside the point. You still haven't addressed the issue of superman being much slower on the ground against Doomsday because he can't accelerate to his flight speed in time. I cap him at supersonic. Faster than the speeding bullet but slow enough to get hit by someone who can move at sonic speeds since as we all know, arms are less predictable than projectiles.


> It wasn't even as big as a sperm whale.


You need to learn to scale properly. Or you need to stop trolling. Seriously, the stupidity of this statement is just...

I doubt you're being serious...are you serious?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> If you think there's a problem, report me. Otherwise take it like a man.


I don't really care.


> No. It would put him at sonic if you're being generous.


 A tank shell goes 3km/s, well beyond sonic. SM Naruto is Mach 1.





> Hell, that's something that preskip Lee and Sasuke surpassed. Let alone post skip monsters like Naruto.


No.





> Moral of the story? Powerscaling>baseless garbage statements.


Some actual proof please.


> If something is taken too literally by you people someone has to enlighten you. No? I'm not saying the filming is crappy. It's good in fact since I'd rather watch a few seconds of flight than minutes. However, that is beside the point. You still haven't addressed the issue of superman being much slower on the ground against Doomsday because he can't accelerate to his flight speed in time. I cap him at supersonic. Faster than the speeding bullet but slow enough to get hit by someone who can move at sonic speeds since as we all know, arms are less predictable than projectiles.


Prove he was only going sonic speeds.


> You need to learn to scale properly. Or you need to stop trolling. Seriously, the stupidity of this statement is just...


I'm thinking of people, stones and glass houses for some strange reason.


> I doubt you're being serious...are you serious?


Very much so.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 8, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> I don't really care.


Then why say it?


> A tank shell goes 3km/s, well beyond sonic. SM Naruto is Mach 1.


A tank shell does not go that fast. If you think it does please prove it. Also Naruto is so far beyond mach 1 that no amount of denial on your part can change that.


> No.


There are calcs out there that prove this. I'm not even going to bother arguing this point with you.


> Some actual proof please.


Go to the metadome and find the calcs. Consider this a link.


> Prove he was only going sonic speeds.


No no no. You need to prove he was doing greater...which is actually impossible since the only basis you have is the tank shell scene worth around 2 seconds of screen time and your baseless assumption that that shell was travelling at 3km/s. Funny...I could see it move in the air with my naked eye on the movie. That would make it far far less than that speed. Another glaring point is that he failed to dodge a single bullet in the entire movie even though thousands were shot at him. Great logic once again Arashi


> I'm thinking of people, stones and glass houses for some strange reson.


Either I don't get your subtle humour or you're weird.


> Very much so.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 8, 2009)

If the rhinos weight was proportional to its size, it shouldnt be able to move. 

Naruto isn't that strong.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> A tank shell does not go that fast. If you think it does please prove it.


An M1A1 Abrems tank shell goes at 1,575 m/sec. Over Mach 4, Mach 5 is Hypersonic.
Byakkö

Also the M1A1 is 22 years old.


> There are calcs out there that prove this. I'm not even going to bother arguing this point with you.
> 
> Go to the metadome and find the calcs. Consider this a link.


I've seen them. Nothing in them says that anyone in Naruto is over Mach 1


> No no no. You need to prove he was doing greater...which is actually impossible since the only basis you have is the tank shell scene worth around 2 seconds of screen time and your baseless assumption that that shell was travelling at 3km/s. Funny...I could see it move in the air with my naked eye on the movie. That would make it far far less than that speed. Another glaring point is that he failed to dodge a single bullet in the entire movie even though thousands were shot at him. Great logic once again Arashi


Your the one  who made the claim first. Prove it.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 8, 2009)

*Awaiting KN6 to be resorted to at the last moment even knowing it's SM Naruto*

*Hears splat*

Doomsday prevails.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 8, 2009)

I cannot believe this Thread is still being debated....

There's no way SM Naruto can throw Doomsday in to the stratosphere. Period.
There's nothing in SM Naruto's arsenal that can hurt Doomsday either. Period.

/Thread


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Mar 8, 2009)

Wait, I got it!



Fuujin said:


> Movies tend to only show a portion of the action.



Comics Doomsday can't be obliterated (Immunity from Exant), Beaten to Death (Immunity from Superman), or destroyed at a molecular level (Immunity from Imprex). Doesn't need to Eat, Sleep, or get tired. Has no internal organs, so he can't be poisoned. His body is almost solid mass His claws and bonny protrusions can extend and secrete poison. He can gain immunity from whatever hits him, including lightsabres and sonic attacks (Hunter/Prey). And a healing factor for whatever doesn't kill him.


*Just because it wasn't animated, doesn't mean it's not true!!!*


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 8, 2009)

> Either I don't get your subtle humour or you're weird.



He's calling you a hypocrite.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 8, 2009)

Tatl / Tael said:


> Wait, I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


Onomatopoeia said:


> He's calling you a hypocrite.


Correct.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 8, 2009)

lol doomsday tanked an omega blast, he's definitely tanking anything naruto has to offer.
and beating an avatar of darkseid in 4 blows


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think Movie Doomsday would utterly and completely curbstomp SM Naruto, but yeah....he definitely wins. Anyone who thinks otherwise is just ignorant.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuujin said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that density changes with the size of an object even if the material stays the same?


Read what I wrote.





> *Since density is actually a constant* as your supposing it is made of flesh and bone similar to a real rhino.. the rhino would then weigh much less as you scale to increase its volume.


I specifically stated in this instance we know that density is the constant thus as volume increase the weight would scale at a slower rate than its volume and thus weigh less than you calculate.

Your lil comparison fails to recognize the arguments concept. I don't believe I can explain it any better than I have maby someone else can. Shrinking and expanding objects in scale will have disproportional weight values.





> Even assuming that the rhino was only twice as large as the sperm whale


Rhino in scale to a Sperm whale, using diver and Naruto as points of comparison..


The Rhino should only weigh 25 tons.. at best.


> (lol blubber)


Muscle density is 1.06 g/ml and fat density is (about) 0.9 g/ml. Blubber density is 0.99 g/ml. Not to mention the difference in bone density from whale to rhino.. Their bones are much larger and dense due to underwater pressure.. A Rhino is less dense than a Whale when you compare their tissue and bones.





> Now believe it or not, just because certain people would have you believe I'm stupid,


Arguing Naruto is more durable, stronger and faster than Doomsday will have people believe your stupid. Trust me its not the other people making you look bad..


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2009)

I like how you take 1 perspective of the Rhino and Naruto and neglect others.

Seeing as how when Naruto grabbed the Rhino by the horn he was the size of one of its six rings of said horn.



Only the size of one of its rings


*Spoiler*: __ 








That Rhino was freaking huge, and close if not already 100 tons seeing as how a blue whale is around 150-200 tons and the rhino is closer to that than a sperm whale.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 8, 2009)

Rhino in scale to a Sperm whale, using diver and Naruto as points of comparison..


The Rhino should only weigh 25 tons.. at best.

Keep in mind the Sperm whale is less than 60 tons.. A Brachiosaurus is estimated at 32-37 tons.. Even the heaviest dinosaur ever discovered was only estimated 80-100 tons.

Whales are known to be more dense than their land mammal counterparts.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2009)

You already posted that fail post and i already told you, horrible perspective.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2009)

Vynjira said:


> Rhino in scale to a Sperm whale, using diver and Naruto as points of comparison..
> 
> 
> The Rhino should only weigh 25 tons.. at best.
> ...



To be fair, marine mammals like whales have that due to fatty cells more easily garnered through insulation of blubber.

But yeah, I never believed that a rhino was "2000 tons" as some calculations put in on Naruto's feat.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2009)

Well when I was trying to debunk the " Rhino was at least 700 tons that Senjutsu Naruto tossed " feat, I had the whole spiel of bone density of rhinos being more durable with their skeletal and muscular frames.

Also people assumed that a six to nine foot long horn on the rhino was several times longer, so that's probably another reason for the Rhino feat over-estimation. Or how the skinfolds come off like armored kirtan (like nails on humans) so they would be denser and heavier.

All in all the Rhino feat is as bad as Luffy shaking cityblocks at Alabasta when it comes to quantifying.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2009)

Uh lets see this thread is about Naruto vs Doomsday and i admitted he would lose soooooo yea. 

You are just underrating Naruto in his Rhino tossing feat. Thinking that a fictional Rhino with huge armor chitin that is probably 30 times its real life counterpart which is only about 3 tons would be less than 25 tons.


----------



## Fang (Mar 8, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Uh lets see this thread is about Naruto vs Doomsday and i admitted he would lose soooooo yea.
> 
> You are just underrating Naruto in his Rhino tossing feat. Thinking that a fictional Rhino with huge armor chitin that is probably 30 times its real life counterpart which is only about 3 tons would be less than 25 tons.



here
here
here

Yeah no. New Summoner-Pain/Girl-Pain is about as tall as four rings at the base of the summoned Rhino's horn. 

Given where Senjutsu Naruto's arm was and his own height when grabbing the lower rings, that Rhino isn't more than 40 feet tall given that Naruto is about 180cm tall in Part II.

So her own height would indicate that Rhino's horn at tallest with the last three rings is probably around 3.5 meters.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 8, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Thinking that a fictional Rhino with huge armor chitin that is probably 30 times its real life counterpart which is only about 3 tons would be less than 25 tons.


Which is narutard wanking at its finest. The Rhino is no more than 25 tons, with real world examples of larger creatures.

A Sperm whale at 67 feet long only weighs 57 tons.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2009)

No.










































and No.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 8, 2009)

Guys, I'm pretty sure there's a thread somewhere in Meta devoted to the rhino-tossing feat.  How about we let this one die if you agree on the outcome?


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 8, 2009)

You honestly believe this Rhino is bigger than the Konoha Mountain sculpture?

@EM, The argument is being made by multiple users in the thread. Their coming into a debate asserting speculation from another thread as facts to be used in this thread. 

Doomsday is many times more durable, faster and stronger than Naruto.


----------



## Federer (Mar 8, 2009)

9 pages already 

I never like Doomsday or Superman, but a thread with Sage mode Naruto, wtf? That's extremely wanking. 

Doomsday punches Naruto to the other side of the world, and I didn't enjoyed the Doomsday vs. Superman movie, I prefer Batman gainst the Joker.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 8, 2009)

Is this what you guys are looking for?
Tommygun


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 8, 2009)

Except, noone cared to realize the images weren't to scale.


----------



## Dexion (Mar 9, 2009)

Regardless of how much the rhino weighs, it still ripped through an entire section of a stone building.


Velvet Underground- Sweet Jane

You guys are hilarious, you're going to tell me you want to compare someone who tossed a tank about 30 feet to someone who can toss a 25 ton giant rhino up hundreds of feet into the air?

What speed? That missile was moving SO SLOW, the camera was following it effortlessly. Please show me a speed feat in this movie and don't say "he was keeping up with superman please..." Superman was fighting slower than Mike Tyson in this movie except for one punch at 2:20 when he dodged Doomsday's attack stepped back and flew into him with a punch which totally caught Doomsday off guard.

The Force of superman and Doomsday slamming into the ground from the stratosphere was enough to make a giant crater, ooops! FRS did the same thing before Naruto even had Sage Mode.
this

Ok maybe it wasn't as big....

Doomsday's force can make craters and put small holes in buildings but the rhino can completely take out walls and buildings due to its size and force combined. Doomsday taking out that missile was his *durability* If you fire a bullet at a high strength steel substance it probably won't damage it. 
Now I will let Doomsday have the durability title even though falling onto a spiked pillar and splitting it in half without being damaged isn't something easy.
this

Naruto's not gonna just faint if all he's gotta worry about is someone who can make craters.

I'm sure Doomsday can do something like rearrange mountains 
this

Yep yep i'm sure he can.

Doomsday = killed (by for force of a slam that FRS can do)
SM: Naruto = never been damaged

This is MOVIE doomsday, he's ridiculously nerfed. If it were Comic Doomsday I'd say Naruto dies a horrible bloody messy death.

LOL at this thread even Sakura would punch Doomsday's lights out


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 9, 2009)

Based on the last part of your post, you're telling us Sakura>Movie Superman and Doomsday in strength? Doomsday & Superman did the same thing slamming each other into the ground(Powerbomb at 3:12). As for the tank, he was aiming at the soldiers, so there was no need to toss it hundreds of meters.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 9, 2009)

Dexion said:


> Regardless of how much the rhino weighs, it still ripped through an entire section of a stone building.
> 
> 
> Velvet Underground- Sweet Jane
> ...


Fallaciously suggesting that there's a reason for Doomsday to throw a tank a farther, pointless distance rather than throwing it at live targets. 


> What speed? That missile was moving SO SLOW, the camera was following it effortlessly. Please show me a speed feat in this movie and don't say "he was keeping up with superman please..." Superman was fighting slower than Mike Tyson in this movie except for one punch at 2:20 when he dodged Doomsday's attack stepped back and flew into him with a punch which totally caught Doomsday off guard.


Ignoring the general fiction rule that the audience should be able to see what the hell is going on with a fight. 


> The Force of superman and Doomsday slamming into the ground from the stratosphere was enough to make a giant crater, ooops! FRS did the same thing before Naruto even had Sage Mode.
> this
> 
> Ok maybe it wasn't as big....


Acting like the stratosphere drop didn't ravage multiple city blocks.


> Doomsday's force can make craters and put small holes in buildings but the rhino can completely take out walls and buildings due to its size and force combined. Doomsday taking out that missile was his *durability* If you fire a bullet at a high strength steel substance it probably won't damage it.
> Now I will let Doomsday have the durability title even though falling onto a spiked pillar and splitting it in half without being damaged isn't something easy.
> this
> 
> Naruto's not gonna just faint if all he's gotta worry about is someone who can make craters.


Acting like the Rhino is going through a structurally sound building when it's really just a mass of debris already weakened by an earlier attack. Naruto isn't tanking an attack that's strong enough to send out shockwaves that ravage a city. He's still causing injuries upon a person that isn't made splat by a stratosphere drop.


> I'm sure Doomsday can do something like rearrange mountains
> this


Those aren't mountains. The fact that Naruto currently hasn't produced such a level of scale in power for Sage Mode makes it all the more obvious.


> LOL at this thread even Sakura would punch Doomsday's lights out


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2009)

lol man, Sakura cannot take out Doomsday, her insane strength as you call it, can only be used in short bursts, and her durability really isn't all that great either.

Also I don't think you quite get that it took a Orbital Drop to kill him, which naruto as of yet has not shown anything close to. Yes I know he threw the Rhino high, but really the drop probably wouldn't have gotten rid of Doomsday. It should also be said that Doomsday's creators (a highly advanced civilization by the way) sent him, because they couldn't kill him anymore


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know who came up with this short burst bullshit, but Sakura can use her super strength as much as she wants due to her chakra control. But yeah she has shit durability and would get shitted on by Doomsday.

And to the above post Doomsday's creator didn't send him at all, he's dead, because ya know.....Doomsday killed him.


----------



## Dexion (Mar 9, 2009)

Why does everyone keep saying Mach 2 tank, we can all see the missile moving, quite slowly. Pure fallacy
If he could have thrown that tank much farther he probably wouldn't need to hurl it with 2 hands hmm.

Sakura's punch was stronger than any of Doomsday's punches in the movie. All she needs to do is not get hit because if she does she'll get smashed to pieces but she can punch harder than Doomsday, and she's weaker than SM Naruto.

What do you call them if they are not moutains than Mr. neodrazero. Pebbles? Rocks?

That rhino did not run through weakened structures as you state. 

Yes their punches created sonic boom's, and the special effects winner goes too?

You can flame me all you like but the facts are that both Sakura and Tsunade can punch Doomsday's lights out while being weaker than Naruto



> Acting like Sakura's punch is all that impressive just because she breaks apart ground. Doomsday's body was still in one piece after a stratospehere drop.


 
What does this have to do with Doomsday's attacking force. It just proves that Sakura's punch can dish out more damage than Doomsday's. If she can punch through an enormous gate made out of solid steel than I'm sure that puny missile would be nothing for her.

My point in all this madness, Naruto should be able to tank some hits from Doomsday, when superman was thrown into buildings it still looked like it hurt him but Naruto split a spiked rock the size of a 4 story house in half by just falling on it.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 9, 2009)

its a goddamn tank round moving at mach 5 whats so hard to understand about that?
and dont bring me that bullshit about we can see it moving we can see the flash move aswell does that mean he is "quite slow hurf durf"?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 9, 2009)

Dexion said:


> Why does everyone keep saying Mach 2 tank, we can all see the missile moving, quite slowly. Pure fallacy
> If he could have thrown that tank much farther he probably wouldn't need to hurl it with 2 hands hmm.






> Sakura's punch was stronger than any of Doomsday's punches in the movie. All she needs to do is not get hit because if she does she'll get smashed to pieces but she can punch harder than Doomsday, and she's weaker than SM Naruto.


He was trading punches with Superman and hurting him.


> What do you call them if they are not moutains than Mr. neodrazero. Pebbles? Rocks?


Mountains are at least 1,000 to 2,000 feet tall.


> That rhino did not run through weakened structures as you state.


It was after the village was hit. Yes they were weakned.



> Yes their punches created sonic boom's, and the special effects winner goes too?


Which means they were going over Mach 1, which is as fast as SM Naruto can go.


> You can flame me all you like but the facts are that both Sakura and Tsunade can punch Doomsday's lights out while being weaker than Naruto


No.




> What does this have to do with Doomsday's attacking force. It just proves that Sakura's punch can dish out more damage than Doomsday's. If she can punch through an enormous gate made out of solid steel than I'm sure that puny missile would be nothing for her.


How about you back up your claims.


> My point in all this madness, Naruto should be able to tank some hits from Doomsday, when superman was thrown into buildings it still looked like it hurt him but Naruto split a spiked rock the size of a 4 story house in half by just falling on it.



Doomsday killed Superman. That's well beyond anything Naruto can do.



Quelsatron said:


> its a goddamn tank round moving at mach 5 whats so hard to understand about that?


 The M1A1 Abrems can fire a tank shell at Mach 4. Thats very high supersonic. That tank is over 22 years old. The M1A2 can fire at over Mach 5, thats hypersonic incase you didn't know.


> and dont bring me that bullshit about we can see it moving we can see the flash move aswell does that mean he is "quite slow hurf durf"?


It's pretty sad when you result to the I can still see them on screen so their slow argument.


----------



## Kameil (Mar 9, 2009)

How did a Naruto thread in here survive at least ten pages?


----------



## Abigail (Mar 9, 2009)

Kameil said:


> How did a Naruto thread in here survive at least ten pages?



Back to back people making up feats and heavily underestimating Doomsday.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dexion said:


> *You can flame me all you like but the facts are that both Sakura and Tsunade can punch Doomsday's lights out while being weaker than Naruto
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with Doomsday's attacking force. It just proves that Sakura's punch can dish out more damage than Doomsday's. If she can punch through an enormous gate made out of solid steel than I'm sure that puny missile would be nothing for her.*
> ...


Holy freakin' wankery, Batman!

Sakura and Tsunade aren't KOing Movie DD AT ALL. He was trading blows with Superman, wrecking the damn city and it took an ORBITAL FUCKING PILEDRIVER to finally kill his ass. Sakura, Tsunade, and SM Naruto haven't got jackshit on that and the fact that you're continuing to argue that somehow they do is bordering on delusional.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 9, 2009)

Dexion said:


> Why does everyone keep saying Mach 2 tank, we can all see the missile moving, quite slowly. Pure fallacy
> If he could have thrown that tank much farther he probably wouldn't need to hurl it with 2 hands hmm.


 
you can't be serious


Dexion said:


> Sakura's punch was stronger than any of Doomsday's punches in the movie. All she needs to do is not get hit because if she does she'll get smashed to pieces but she can punch harder than Doomsday, and she's weaker than SM Naruto.


Proof please. None of Sakura's attacks even come close to Doomsdays


Dexion said:


> What do you call them if they are not moutains than Mr. neodrazero. Pebbles? Rocks?


I remember this was debated before and they were huge trees or something.


Dexion said:


> That rhino did not run through weakened structures as you state.


Yes it did


Dexion said:


> Yes their punches created sonic boom's, and the special effects winner goes too?



Use common sense.


Dexion said:


> You can flame me all you like but the facts are that both Sakura and Tsunade can punch Doomsday's lights out while being weaker than Naruto


Again, proof. Scan?




Dexion said:


> What does this have to do with Doomsday's attacking force. It just proves that Sakura's punch can dish out more damage than Doomsday's. If she can punch through an enormous gate made out of *solid steel* than I'm sure that puny missile would be nothing for her.


Scans or never happened.


Dexion said:


> My point in all this madness, Naruto should be able to tank some hits from Doomsday, when superman was thrown into buildings it still looked like it hurt him but Naruto split a spiked rock the size of a 4 story house in half by just falling on it.


 4 stories? 
you need to check again


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 9, 2009)

Dexion said:


> *Why does everyone keep saying Mach 2 tank, we can all see the missile moving, quite slowly. Pure fallacy
> If he could have thrown that tank much farther he probably wouldn't need to hurl it with 2 hands hmm.*
> 
> *Sakura's punch was stronger than any of Doomsday's punches in the movie*.
> ...



Oh god not the it's moving so slowly argument again. Do you want to know why it was shown to be moving slowly in the first place, Point A is to show us what's about to hit him, and Point B is to show off Doomsday's Speed and power, that's the reason why it was slowed down.

There is just no way in hell that Sakura is going to knock out Doomsday, if she's lucky she might get a punch in, but that's it, and the next thing that will happen will be Doomsday tearing her in half and trampling on her corpse.


So your saying she can not only Tag a hypersonic Tank shell, but also punch through it, and survive the blast.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 10, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> The M1A1 Abrems can fire a tank shell at Mach 4. Thats very high supersonic. That tank is over 22 years old. The M1A2 can fire at over Mach 5, thats hypersonic incase you didn't know.
> 
> It's pretty sad when you result to the I can still see them on screen so their slow argument.



i hope you are talking to him and not to me


----------



## Abigail (Mar 10, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> i hope you are talking to him and not to me



I was talking to him. I was just quoting you to help drive home my point more.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 10, 2009)

thats what i thought
i just wanted to make it clear


----------



## Dexion (Mar 10, 2009)

you guys are just making up this fallacy about how the tank shell is moving at Mach 1,but you cannot prove it. If their punches were so supersonic how come it only happened once? (Special effects thats why)

Superman died in this movie because of a disease he has called Character Induced Stupidity, a bloodlusted Superman would have made quick work of Doomsday.

I have *already proved* that Sakura and Tsunade have more power in their punch than movie Doomsday. Do they have the same durabilty? *Hell effing no*

I'm sorry it wasn't steel at least not in the Manga, it was a huge stone block. Looked to be about 2-3 feet thick.
4

Doomsday in the movie was not able to punch a hole that big.


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 10, 2009)

how is it a fallacy?


----------



## Slim Debater Chen (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of you say Doomsday's strength > Naruto's.  Based on what?  All I saw for his strength was tossing a tank a few meters.  Tossing giant rhino into space > tossing tank a few feet.

Doomsday can tank a lot, but rasengan combined with Naruto's strength is too much for him.  He'll get shredded.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 10, 2009)

Slim Debater Chen said:


> Most of you say Doomsday's strength > Naruto's.  Based on what?  All I saw for his strength was tossing a tank a few meters.  Tossing giant rhino *into space* > tossing tank a few feet.


LOL whut 

Scans of this NAOW


----------



## Quelsatron (Mar 10, 2009)

Slim Debater Chen said:


> Most of you say Doomsday's strength > Naruto's.  Based on what?  All I saw for his strength was tossing a tank a few meters.  Tossing giant rhino into space > tossing tank a few feet.
> 
> Doomsday can tank a lot, but rasengan combined with Naruto's strength is too much for him.  He'll get shredded.



as people have said before
doomsdays punches hurt superman while superman was barely injured by piledriving doomsday from SPACE WITH ENOUGH FORCE TO LEVEL SEVERAL CITY BLOCKS BY THE SHOCKWAVES ALONE


----------



## Slim Debater Chen (Mar 10, 2009)

Superman was "barely injured?"  He DIED. (Well, sorta)


----------



## Abigail (Mar 10, 2009)

Tanks shells have gone Mach 5 for at least 20 years. If you can't accept that fact then I don't know whats wrong with you.


----------

